# 2009 RC Pro Finals



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

2009 R/C Pro Series Finals @ Diamond W Arena Alvarado, TX Nov 3rd - Nov 8th  Oct 14 18:04 EDT 2009
We will not take entries at the event!!!! You must be entered through rcsignup even if you are mailing your entry fee. All entries MUST be paid by October 28thEntry list as of Oct 13th Name Class Payment

Entries as of last week
E Buggy
1 Jeff "Stinkin Hillbilly " Felty E Buggy 2 Billy "Fischer " Fischer E Buggy 3 Danny Bartholomew E Buggy 4 michael langford E Buggy 5 Andrew "Panda " Smolnik E Buggy6 David "Avid Bearings " Joor E Buggy 7 Todd "The Rod " Givens E Buggy 8 steve "hillbilly " hale E Buggy9 Brent Burns E Buggy 1 Jeremy Cathlina E Buggy 0 Alan ""burton" " Burton E Buggy 11 joshua seale E Buggy

Int Arena Truck
1 Delon Price Int Arena Truck 2 Brent Cookston Int Arena Truck 3 denver houghton Int Arena Truck 4 Kyle Trammell Int Arena Truck 5 Ryan Leahy Int Arena Truck 6 Brad "DOMIT " Smith Int Arena Truck 7 delano "Big D " loya Int Arena Truck 8 Dennis Taylor Int Arena Truck 9 Danny Bartholomew Int Arena Truck 10 Frank Hodits Int Arena Truck 11 Mike "Snail2u " Reed Int Arena Truck 12 Alan "NitroAl " Larson Int Arena Truck 13 chad arnold Int Arena Truck 14 Ryan "Questions " Carpenter Int Arena Truck 15 Gildo Giusti Int Arena Truck 16 Jessica "jlf_link " Clark Int Arena Truck 17 sean smith Int Arena Truck 18 Trey "Ruune " Morrow Int Arena Truck 19 brad ""BAD BRAD" " madry Int Arena Truck 20 Shawn Taylor Int Arena Truck 21 Ron "Ron Sr. " Fleck Int Arena Truck 22 Nathan "NS " Stewart Int Arena Truck 23 Eddie "maddog " Doggett Int Arena Truck 24 Mark Massingill Int Arena Truck 25 Matt Wilcox Int Arena Truck 26 Koby "JAMMINKRAZY " Kubrin Int Arena Truck 27 MARK PERRITTE Int Arena Truck 28 Carlos Izuiguirre Int Arena Truck 29 Josh "Mighty Mouse " Paisley Int Arena Truck 30 Son Nguyen Int Arena Truck 31 kelly hilmer Int Arena Truck 32 HIRO JOJOLA Int Arena Truck 33 Justin Jordan Int Arena Truck 34 Scott Stanley Int Arena Truck 35 Joseph "smokin joe " Binder Int Arena Truck 36 David Rush Int Arena Truck 37 Steven "Mr. Patty Melt " Jewell Int Arena Truck 38 chris pearce Int Arena Truck 39 Marc Robinson Int Arena Truck 40 Mike "rctaz " Westbrook Int Arena Truck

Int Buggy
1 rick "rocket " hisel Intermediate Buggy 2 Shane Williams Intermediate Buggy 3 chad arnold Intermediate Buggy 4 Gildo Giusti Intermediate Buggy 5 Wade Rogers Intermediate Buggy 6 vance "rooster " kennedy Intermediate Buggy7 Ron "Ron Sr. " Fleck Intermediate Buggy 8 Matt Wilcox Intermediate Buggy 9 Danny Bartholomew Intermediate Buggy 10 kelly lillard Intermediate Buggy 11 sean smith Intermediate Buggy 12 brad ""BAD BRAD" " madry Intermediate Buggy 13 Delon Price Intermediate Buggy 14 Charlene Duewall Intermediate Buggy 15 DaryL Roqueplot Intermediate Buggy 16 Brent Cookston Intermediate Buggy 17 denver houghton Intermediate Buggy 18 Frank Hodits Intermediate Buggy 19 Dalton Oliver Intermediate Buggy 20 Nathan "NS " Stewart Intermediate Buggy 21 Eddie "maddog " Doggett Intermediate Buggy 22 Grady Jeffery Intermediate Buggy 23 Angel Soto Intermediate Buggy 24 Kyle Trammell Intermediate Buggy 25 Cassidy Sims Intermediate Buggy 26 Shawn Taylor Intermediate Buggy 27 Neal Sartor Intermediate Buggy 28 Ethan Lefebvre Intermediate Buggy 29 Brent Burns Intermediate Buggy 30 ron anderson Intermediate Buggy 31 Mitchell Roach Intermediate Buggy 32 chris pearce Intermediate Buggy 33 Mitchel Gardner Intermediate Buggy 34 kelly hilmer Intermediate Buggy 35 Cedric "Big Baby " Battle Intermediate Buggy 36 Kevin Tomsovic Intermediate Buggy 37 devon "devonvw " dalzell Intermediate Buggy 38 RJ Scadden Intermediate Buggy 39 Joseph "smokin joe " Binder Intermediate Buggy 40 Dustin "Duster " Harris Intermediate Buggy 41 Zach "Bushwack " Phillips Intermediate Buggy 42 Mark "*RockStar* " Math Intermediate Buggy 43 Marc Robinson Intermediate Buggy 44 Josh "Halfman " Glancy Intermediate Buggy 45 Sang Choe Intermediate Buggy 46 kamrin smith Intermediate Buggy 47 kevin doyle Intermediate Buggy 48 David Rush Intermediate Buggy 49 Grant Raymond Intermediate Buggy 50 Scott Stanley Intermediate Buggy

Open Arena Truck
1 David Mills Open Arena Truck 2 Ken Kapson Open Arena Truck3 jim mann Open Arena Truck 4 James Sublette Open Arena Truck 5 ROBBIE DARBY Open Arena Truck 6 pablo tejada Open Arena Truck 7 Gunnar "G-Man " Rieck Open Arena Truck 8 Curt Bacon Open Arena Truck 9 Derek Buster Open Arena Truck 10 Jay "Fergy " Ferguson Open Arena Truck 11 courtney "tate973 " tate Open Arena Truck 12 Ronald "Ron " Fleck Open Arena Truck 13 sandy mcisaac Open Arena Truck 14 Aaron "A-Rod " Simmons Open Arena Truck 15 Wesley Garrison Open Arena Truck 16 Ben Wheeler Open Arena Truck 17 Nick Vanderpool Open Arena Truck 18 Mike "Snuffy " Russ Open Arena Truck 19 James Green Open Arena Truck 20 Michael "litlemac26 " Clark Open Arena Truck 21 Cody "Fruge' " Fruge' Open Arena Truck 22 Colby Alleman Open Arena Truck 23 Gianni "Big G " McGrew Open Arena Truck 24 Walid Elagamy Open Arena Truck 25 Navaz Walji Open Arena Truck 26 IKE "HAWK " HAWKERSMITH Open Arena Truck27 Kurt Kellum Open Arena Truck 28 joshua seale Open Arena Truck 29 Nick Lefebvre Open Arena Truck 30 Tim "Tim G.Yo! aka Kalifornia " Genoway Open Arena Truck 31 Matt "BIG PUDDIN " Sistrunk Open Arena Truck 32 Tony "The Grey Goose " Keigley Open Arena Truck

Open Buggy
1 Nick Vanderpool Open Buggy 2 Rob "Oompa " Lindemann Open Buggy3 Ryan Borowiecki Open Buggy 4 michael hayes Open Buggy 5 Curt Bacon Open Buggy 6 pablo tejada Open Buggy 7 Charles Yates Open Buggy 8 jim mann Open Buggy 9 justin "fullpunch " atkins Open Buggy 10 Michael "litlemac26 " Clark Open Buggy 11 Mike "Snuffy " Russ Open Buggy 12 Ben Wheeler Open Buggy 13 Brandon "Brando " Hisel Open Buggy 14 Aaron "A-Rod " Simmons Open Buggy 15 sandy mcisaac Open Buggy 16 James Sublette Open Buggy 17 Gregg Rieck Open Buggy 18 Jay "Fergy " Ferguson Open Buggy 19 Ronald "Ron " Fleck Open Buggy 20 Derek Buster Open Buggy 21 derek keeling Open Buggy 22 courtney "tate973 " tate Open Buggy 23 Wesley Garrison Open Buggy24 Orlando "Gury " Lebron Open Buggy 25 Tony "The Grey Goose " Keigley Open Buggy26 joshua seale Open Buggy 27 Walid Elagamy Open Buggy 28 ROBBIE DARBY Open Buggy 29 Cedric Whitaker Open Buggy 30 Nick Lefebvre Open Buggy 31 Colby Alleman Open Buggy 32 DJ Lindler Open Buggy 33 Jason Porter Open Buggy 34 Clayton "BigC " Neal Open Buggy 35 Dan Henn Open Buggy 36 Navaz Walji Open Buggy 37 Matt "BIG PUDDIN " Sistrunk Open Buggy 38 Cody "Fruge' " Fruge' Open Buggy 39 Doug "Jr Woodchuck " Gilreath Open Buggy 40 keith west Open Buggy 41 juan hurtado Open Buggy

Pro Arena Truck
1 Tim Roberts Pro Arena Truck 2 jim atkins Pro Arena Truck 3 Tony "MXTOEKNEE " Bacon Pro Arena Truck 4 Adam "The Drake " Drake Pro Arena Truck 5 tanner hagler Pro Arena Truck 6 Ryan "Lutzinator " Lutz Pro Arena Truck 7 Greg Vogel Pro Arena Truck 8 Billy "Fischer " Fischer Pro Arena Truck 9 DAVID GREEN Pro Arena Truck 10 Andrew "Panda " Smolnik Pro Arena Truck 11 Mark Morrow Pro Arena Truck 12 mark "smyka " smyka Pro Arena Truck 13 Jason "JB " Branham Pro Arena Truck 14 Kyle Skidmore Pro Arena Truck 15 Kraig Krueger Pro Arena Truck 16 Mike ""Wheels" " Garrison Pro Arena Truck 17 Justin "The Cranford " Cranford Pro Arena Truck18 Gene Daniel Pro Arena Truck 19 Alan ""burton" " Burton Pro Arena Truck 20 Al "Jr. " Prieto Pro Arena Truck 21 Jake Dellinger Pro Arena Truck 22 Mike Battaile Pro Arena Truck 23 Gary Haggard Pro Arena Truck 24 Coty "with a t " Ingram Pro Arena Truck 25 Derek Guidry Pro Arena Truck

Pro Buggy
1 Jason "JB " Branham Pro Buggy 2 DAVID GREEN Pro Buggy 3 Mike ""Wheels" " Garrison Pro Buggy 4 Mark Morrow Pro Buggy 5 Billy "Fischer " Fischer Pro Buggy 6 mark "smyka " smyka Pro Buggy 7 Adam "The Drake " Drake Pro Buggy 8 Kraig Krueger Pro Buggy 9 Andrew "Panda " Smolnik Pro Buggy 10 Tol Thomas Pro Buggy 11 Kyle Skidmore Pro Buggy 12 tanner hagler Pro Buggy 13 Ryan "Lutzinator " Lutz Pro Buggy 14 Justin "The Cranford " Cranford Pro Buggy 15 Tony "MXTOEKNEE " Bacon Pro Buggy 16 patrick castleberry Pro Buggy 17 jim atkins Pro Buggy 18 RJ Scadden Pro Buggy 19 Greg Vogel Pro Buggy 20 steve "hillbilly " hale Pro Buggy 21 Gene Daniel Pro Buggy 22 Gary Haggard Pro Buggy 23 Jake Dellinger Pro Buggy 24 Jeremy Cathlina Pro Buggy 25 Mike Battaile Pro Buggy 26 Al "Jr. " Prieto Pro Buggy 27 Adam Joiner Pro Buggy 28 Alan ""burton" " Burton Pro Buggy 29 Chris "Topher " Allison Pro Buggy30 Hunter "rchunter " Kinsey Pro Buggy 31 Derek Guidry Pro Buggy 32 "Smiley" Henn Pro Buggy 33 Coty "with a t " Ingram Pro Buggy 34 Dave Mangelsdorf Pro Buggy

Production Monster Truck
1 Christian "Kit " Blake Pro Mod Truck (MT) 2 Gunnar "G-Man " Rieck Pro Mod Truck (MT) 3 Ron "Professor " Wall Pro Mod Truck (MT) 4 Ricky Johnston Pro Mod Truck (MT) 5 David "Tiny " Johnson Pro Mod Truck (MT) 6 Tim Roberts Pro Mod Truck (MT) 7 Ryan "Goob " Lund Pro Mod Truck (MT) 8 Mike Battaile Pro Mod Truck (MT) 9 Scott Stanley Pro Mod Truck (MT) 10 Matt "BIG PUDDIN " Sistrunk Pro Mod Truck (MT) 11 Jeff "Stinkin Hillbilly " Felty Pro Mod Truck (MT) 12 ron anderson Pro Mod Truck (MT)

Spec Slash
1 James "TEX " Christopher Spec slash 2 denver houghton Spec slash 3 Jason Fiock Spec slash 4 Tim Roberts Spec slash 5 sean smith Spec slash 6 David "Tiny " Johnson Spec slash 7 Tony "The Grey Goose " Keigley Spec slash

See yea all there


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Pro buggy looks like a killer lineup, be an awesome trip just to come and watch


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Jake, Tol, and Smiley have some serious work cut out for them!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks CV. I guess you are saying it will be much easier for me. 

lol yea right.


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

the AE boys not coming? If Maifield was there i would have made the trip just to watch that.

Adam Drake FTW!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I just didn't notice your name


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

CV just knows you are going to flame out in the main already. Smiley is going to break. Tol is going to lose his temper. and Jake is going to win. lol


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I am driving out for main day....gonna chack that out...


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Lol, Very funny Ron! I am very confident in my car right now. Has been very soild for me. No breakage in quite a while, except for hitting the concrete wall @ Mikes that night! Even then, it was just a hingepin that poped out. This past weekend in Austin, It was dialed! Qualifying was not on my side, 1st and 2nd Round were not good at all. 3rd Round was better. Ended up BQ. Won the B by a Lap, Was running 2nd in the A untill I missed my pitstop and ran out of fuel! Still ended up 4th behind Mangelsdorf with the flameout. The finals are going to be awesome, Cant wait. Nothing like a week long race!!!! :slimer:


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Ron, you not seen me race in a while, I don't loose my temper as easy. I just start driving slower. LOL


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

much slower


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Dang. lol I'm not going, but best of luck to all you guys. Joto might borrow my E stuff. I doubt it though, it takes him forever to actually pull the gun on anything. lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I pitted for Tol a couple weeks ago and he was indeed the new, kinder, gentler Tol ha ha ha. Besides, you know it's Quasihoto who's going to lose him temper when he gets hacked in the first turn.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Quasihoto??


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I'll be there for the mains*

I'll be there for the mains on Sat. Possibly another day during the week. Not sure yet. Depends on when my lanc controller hits the front porch.

Griz


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Don't know about kinder jentler, but not as tempered I hope to think.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Probably because youre dropping the soap now from what Bosley says....????


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

omg HAHAHAHA


----------

